# Ear Surgery - Chances are..



## apache2001 (24 Jun 2008)

I wanna thank this site and everyone for all the information and support i received.  After sleepless nights of reading and thinking i decided to have an ear surgery on my left ear (mild hearing loss). After my hearing test this afternoon low and behold i have an H1 hearing on my left ear. I'm very excited and thankful.  Is anyone here with the same case i had? What are the chances of getting accepted?  Thanks for the continuous help.


----------



## smoke (24 Jun 2008)

Well if you can hear normally, and have excellent hearing, I don't see why they wouldn't take you, although I do not know the circumstances of your surgery, no one here can tell you only the recruiters at the CFRC can so I suggest you check it out!


----------



## 54/102 CEF (24 Jun 2008)

They keep a lot of VERY deaf people on board - I had surgery for a broken ear drum - it really never heals - and I am sailing along


----------



## apache2001 (24 Jun 2008)

domo arigato guzaimasu (thank you very much) Smoke and 54/102 CEF for the encouragement.


----------



## smoke (24 Jun 2008)

no problem dude, I've been through the medical, I hated it  

good luck, mabye you will stay active around here


----------



## PuckChaser (24 Jun 2008)

54/102 CEF said:
			
		

> They keep a lot of VERY deaf people on board - I had surgery for a broken ear drum - it really never heals - and I am sailing along



Once you're in, it may be a different story. My vision changed from V3 to V4, and was told I'd have to change trades if it got worse, but I could still stay in. Then ze lasers fixed everything.

If your ear surgery doesn't have any long term problems associated with it, I can't see how it'd be different than laser eye. Good luck on your application!!!


----------



## Maelstrom (24 Jun 2008)

I believe its spelt gozaimasu.  Blame the dang English only spell checker...  

Seriously, Army.ca should *atleast* have a spell check for every single language. Right? Who is with me?!


----------



## aesop081 (24 Jun 2008)

Maelstrom said:
			
		

> I believe its spelt gozaimasu.  Blame the dang English only spell checker...
> 
> Seriously, Army.ca should *atleast* have a spell check for every single language. Right? Who is with me?!



I are wit u my frend


----------



## apache2001 (24 Jun 2008)

Maelstrom said:
			
		

> I believe its spelt gozaimasu.  Blame the dang English only spell checker...
> 
> Seriously, Army.ca should *atleast* have a spell check for every single language. Right? Who is with me?!



well, its tough to actually spell a Japanese term being translated into english. Maybe next time i would use the kanji characters then just the english in quotes. Thank you.  ;D


----------



## Maelstrom (24 Jun 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> I are wit u my frend



That is the exactly the kind of mistake I want to end. "i r wit u my frend" would be the correct spelling of Illiterate English which has been informally adopted by the majority of today's youth. 

I'm not trying to highjack this completely. 

Good luck with the medical Apache! Wish I could be at your stage in the recruiting process. 



			
				apache2001 said:
			
		

> well, its tough to actually spell a Japanese term being translated into english. Maybe next time i would use the kanji characters then just the english in quotes. Thank you.  ;D



Oh no! not Kanji!  :'(   Spell it any way you want   ;D


----------



## apache2001 (25 Jun 2008)

Maelstrom said:
			
		

> That is the exactly the kind of mistake I want to end. "i r wit u my frend" would be the correct spelling of Illiterate English which has been informally adopted by the majority of today's youth.
> 
> I'm not trying to highjack this completely.
> 
> ...



thank you all. my application actually started in 2001.  It is funny because it was my first job application when i arrived in Canada. Now i feel its really worth the wait and sacrifice.  I do hope too that each one on the same process will get well and be able to get in.


----------



## armyvern (25 Jun 2008)

apache2001 said:
			
		

> I wanna thank this site and everyone for all the information and support i received.  After sleepless nights of reading and thinking i decided to have an ear surgery on my left ear (mild hearing loss). After my hearing test this afternoon low and behold i have an H1 hearing on my left ear. I'm very excited and thankful.  Is anyone here with the same case i had? What are the chances of getting accepted?  Thanks for the continuous help.



Well,

If it's any consolation --

I had a tumor removed from inside my thick skull in Y2K on the left side. As a result, I am now deaf on the left and on a PCat with life-long MELs.

I'm still in and have deployed internationally a couple of times since (and been promoted a couple of times since). Originally, they had placed me below trade specs and "in violation of universality of service" requirements and that I would be released from the CF. Oddly enough, I received that notification -- while deployed. Upon visiting the MO in-theatre, the AdmO, and the TF Comd ... they all decided (agreeing with me) that it was pretty funny to have this as the verdict when the same Wg Surg who had made that recommendation to DMCARM -- had dagged me green for deployment AFTER making that observation and recommendation to Ottawa.

A flurry of phone calls from theatre making note of the fact that it was pretty funny for the med system to deem me "green for overseas deployment", but unfit for employment at a desk in Canada ... was pretty RTFOO 'er. By the time the TF Comd got off the phone -- it was a "forget last" ... and I haven't heard another word since.

I'm still here, still working, and have deployed yet again since all of that; so, I guess, I'm good to go. 

I was already in the service though, and trained, when this occured.

I wouldn't worry about mild hearing loss - it's pretty common with certain trades in the CF. 

Good luck with your application.

Vern


----------



## apache2001 (25 Jun 2008)

A lot of thanks ma'am Vern.  i salute you.    The Dr. did great and as a result my left ear is now H1 just like my right ear.  Good night everyone    All your inputs are very much appreciated.  More power to all and to you ma'am Vern.


----------



## armyvern (25 Jun 2008)

apache2001 said:
			
		

> A lot of thanks ma'am Vern.  i salute you.    The Dr. did great and as a result my left ear is now H1 just like my right ear.  Good night everyone    All your inputs are very much appreciated.  More power to all and to you ma'am Vern.



Oh Gawd ...

I am not a "Ma'am".

Vern will do here. And, when you're in -- "Warrant" will do.


----------



## apache2001 (25 Jun 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Oh Gawd ...
> 
> I am not a "Ma'am".
> 
> Vern will do here. And, when you're in -- "Warrant" will do.



Sorry for that Vern.  I grew up with these values to show respect for other people by saying ma'am/sir.  I'm hoping and i'd be very happy to be able to call you Warrant soon.


----------

